# My pretty babies



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi guys! My name is Ash, I live in NSW, Australia, I have two (well, 3 but the youngest is only 10 days old) tiels and am here to show them off!

First we have Odie, my pied boy









And then there's Luna, my whiteface cinnamon pearl girl









I only joined recently but I forgot to introduce us, so hi!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They're beautiful! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

They're gorgeous! :excited:

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Such a great looking couple. Nice pictures too


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Such cuties  Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

Beautiful tiels! I'm also from Australia


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

Luna and Odie are just BEAUTIFUL!!! Thanks for sharing your lovely birdies' pictures with all of us. Can't wait to see #3!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

They are beautiful ! X x


----------



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)

They are just beautiful


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Your birds are real beauties. You take good photos.


----------

